# plow and skid loader operators needed COLUMBUS OHIO



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Looking to fill operator positions immediately.

Plow truck operator will be responsible for operation of 3/4 - 2 ton truck and 8-11 ft. plow. Skid loader operator will be responsible for operation of CAT skid loaders with 10 ft. box plows and snow buckets.

Qualifications: Must have valid OH drivers license, background check, drug test and have experience in operating above listed equipment. Minimum 2 years commercial snow and ice management experience is required. Must have a working cell phone, 24/7 availability throughout winter season, and reliable transportation to office/job site.

Hourly position with bonuses. Year round employment opportunities available for landscape team leader and team members. Benefits include health, dental, vision insurance, paid vacation, continuing education.

Send resume to [email protected], or call 614-486-7913 for more information.


----------



## wnwniner (Nov 16, 2010)

tried emailing you twice, says your mailbox is full. Have a different email address?


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Just send it to [email protected]

Sorry for the delay.


----------

